# Coldwater Creek Tavern Micro



## haysie (21/7/10)

I have noticed not to far down the road a new big hotel "Chifley". It has a tavern/microbrewery attached. Havent had much luck googling it, soo has anybody tried them, know of them? Thanks


----------



## bum (21/7/10)

I tried a couple at the Victorian micro-brewery expo thing at Fed Square earlier in the year. They weren't mind blowing but if I were a local I'd definitely be sticking my head in and trying all their wares. Also noticed they've got bottles in at Slowbeer at the moment if anyone further a-field is interested.


----------



## brendo (21/7/10)

haysie said:


> I have noticed not to far down the road a new big hotel "Chifley". It has a tavern/microbrewery attached. Havent had much luck googling it, soo has anybody tried them, know of them? Thanks



The only thing that rings a bell for me mate is that I think Vince Costanzo has run a few of his courses outta there - if they have an onsite brewhouse then that probably explains that.

Brendo


----------



## haysie (21/7/10)

bum said:


> I tried a couple at the Victorian micro-brewery expo thing at Fed Square earlier in the year. They weren't mind blowing but if I were a local I'd definitely be sticking my head in and trying all their wares. Also noticed they've got bottles in at Slowbeer at the moment if anyone further a-field is interested.




Thanks for that, I missed them at the expo, I`ll make a point of calling in very soon. I was thinking maybe only the tavern was up but obviously not.


----------



## bum (21/7/10)

bum said:


> I tried a couple at the Victorian micro-brewery expo thing at Fed Square earlier in the year. They weren't mind blowing but if I were a local I'd definitely be sticking my head in and trying all their wares. Also noticed they've got bottles in at Slowbeer at the moment if anyone further a-field is interested.


 

Wait. I might be confusing the brewery you're talking about with a brewery actually in Coldwater Creek. Not sure. You mean that BOP place in Dandy, yeah?

[EDIT: worked it out. I'm thinking of Coldstream. Pretty sure Coldwater Creek is a BOP and they sell a beer or two in the pub at the hotel.]


----------



## Wolfy (21/7/10)

haysie said:


> I have noticed not to far down the road a new big hotel "Chifley".


Is that the new place in Dandenong (Doveton), on the highway next to the freeway and opposite GMH?

Edit: Yep, seems it is, not much info on their website.


----------



## haysie (21/7/10)

Yeah thats the one guys, Doveton, behind freeway sports. An unusual location given I have never seen it before and drive the Princes H`way so often, just so happened I caught it out the corner of my eye.


----------



## haysie (22/7/10)

Called in there this afternoon and couldnt see a microbrewery. Doesnt open until 5. Checking out the fonts there was the good range of beers , fat yak, james squire, coopers.
The kitchen looked busy preparing. Next week wifey and I have a date, in my pursuit of pleasing the gal and enjoying some local malt sandwiches.


----------



## bigholty (22/7/10)

I actually stayed at that Chifley for work trip a month or two ago, completely unaware that there was a micro there. Imagine my delight upon rocking-up and seeing the sign pointing to the micro-brewery and bar downstairs! The sad thing was that I had already made dinner plans, so there was only time for a quick reconnoitre and one beer. Probably could have been two beers, but the one I had was some kind of high alc % lager from memory, maybe a doppelbock? - and I had to drive. They definitely have a proper, shiny brewhouse in there, maybe around 5 or 6 hecto? It was squeezed into a glass box near where you enter the bar from the lifts. Didn't see where the fermenters were, I think there was some more stuff outside in the 'smoke garden'. The bar is down a floor from the Chifley foyer, or you can access it from outside but the outside access is not immediately obvious. Can't remember a lot about the beers on offer, I think they only had one or two in their line-up at that stage, but some other beers of interest on tap or in the fridge. Would certainly be worth swinging off the highway for a look if you were going past anyway, although prices may reflect the fact that it is associated with a large hotel chain.


----------



## Wolfy (12/9/10)

Seems their current brewed-in-house offerings are an American Pale Ale and Pilsner, something from Grand Ridge was the 'beer of the week' and they had a fair range of fonts and other beers.


----------



## Wolfy (2/5/11)

Today's Living Social deal is 2x Wood fired pizza, and a bottle of wine or 4x beers for $19 from Coldwater Creek Microbrewery, so it might be a good chance to go check it out at a nice price.


----------



## DU99 (2/5/11)

try this..
http://events.chifleydoveton.com.au/index....-beer-here.html


----------



## fcmcg (2/5/11)

DU99 said:


> try this..
> http://events.chifleydoveton.com.au/index....-beer-here.html


I'm just wondering if this is actually one of Vince Constanzo's brew courses...he often posts on here ,and from memory , he does run it at a hotel near Dandenong ...guess they are now trying to reach the non-homebrew community
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (2/5/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> I'm just wondering if this is actually one of Vince Constanzo's brew courses...he often posts on here ,and from memory , he does run it at a hotel near Dandenong ...guess they are now trying to reach the non-homebrew community
> Ferg


Shit...i should have read your post Brendo :huh:


----------



## haysie (28/5/11)

We went for dinner tonite. The roast lamb rocket goats cheese pizza with an in house beer for $15 is a bargain, the pizzas are big and very nice.
The new beer RED RAW amber ale was imo very good, a chewy mouthfeel of caramel, nuttiness with a background of chocolate and couldnt quite pick the late hopping albeit a little earthy and was maybe tasting EKG. A real good beer that some will find too sweet on the palate, by far not a session beer but one you wouldnt regret chewing your way thru a pot or 2.
The inhouse Pilsner doesnt present well, its hazy and poor head retention but after I got past that it had no faults and tasted very dry and saaz like with a very smooth up there bitterness.
Had a go at the American Brown Growler on tap, didnt find anything American about it as far as hops go or the dark malt flavours of an American that I can associate with, I was left wanting after every mouthfull. Havent researched this beer but tasted like a 4%max beer.
Wifey tilling the tab off bought me a pot of Gippsland Gold (on tap) this beer has gone from ordinary to undrinkable, a distinct odour and taste of nail polish, left 3/4 qrts of it behind.

Live Rugby, Live AFL, Clean toilets she said.

Thumbs up for the Coldwater Creek Tavern/Micro Brewery

edit. another mentionable plus was the micro and all its bling is in your face wherever you sit.


----------



## r055c0 (18/10/13)

Bumping an old thread

Has anyone been here recently? Organising a few beers with workmates in a couple of weeks and this is not far from the office. 

They get the award for least informative website ever...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/10/13)

I have been there once wouldn't go again, nothing impressive about their beers.


----------

